# First time DIY background (Pic Heavy!)



## Feadern (Sep 15, 2010)

Hey guys I decided to create my own background for my bearded dragons new vivarium thanks to inspiration from Ch4dg and his amazing creations!

I am starting it from scratch and am going to be using the following tools:


Styrofoam (1500 x 600 x 600 est.)
Craft/Stanly knives
Satin Yacht Varnish
Floor Grout
Pencil
Spirit-level/Measurement stick
Fake leaves (tiles x2)
Spray paint - Stone effect, looks amazing once dry as i've tested on some card.
Waterproof Sealant
*Here are the items -*









*Day 1*
Step 1: 
I measured out the vivarium so I knew where the vents were and what length and height I needed the foam cutting to. Once found out the dimensions, I cut the foam using a Stanly knife. 

Step 2:
I then cut the fake leaf tiles into the shape I was wanting as the vivarium theme is going to be half jungle, half desert style. I decided on having the leaves slope downwards toward the desert side in a triangle sort of shape. 
Once I had cut it into the shape I wanted I marked out around the tiles on the Styrofoam where I was going to put the leaves, ready for it to be cut out. (see pictures)

Tiles cut into shape -









Then I cut out around the shape of the tiles and marked out the full design of the background -









Step 3:
After marking out the final design of the background I went on to cut it out and set it down to see what the design will be like with the leaves in place. (see pic)

Final Design -









Step 4: 
I had quite a few pieces left over from cutting out the shape so I decided on making a ledge/archway on the right (desert) side of the background so I randomly cut out a design and made two pillars for support.










Step 5:
I then went on to cutting into the background to start a design on the rocks. I am eventually planning on 'melting' it so give it a more of a random look rather than looking purpose done.

This is the carving of rocks i've started on:









*End of day 1:*
Well i'm happy with what i've achieved so far! Please be kind on any criticism you may have as you have to remember - it's my first DIY creation i've ever done!
I will try keep this updated on a daily basis until I am done with the project. 

Thanks for visiting!


----------



## Jasia (Feb 15, 2009)

All looking very nice so far. Can't wait to see more pics as you go. :no1:


----------



## Feadern (Sep 15, 2010)

Thank you :2thumb:

Kinda give me a bit of relief that you like it so far...
I will be doing more of the design and hopefully get one layer of grout on tomorrow, so will be back to update tomorrow night!


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

looking good. like the idea of making the greenery in the wall. +


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

looks awesome so far : victory:

one q thou...why have you got yatch varnish and a water proof varnish as both are the same (imo yatch varnish wins thou)


----------



## Feadern (Sep 15, 2010)

ch4dg said:


> looks awesome so far : victory:
> 
> one q thou...why have you got yatch varnish and a water proof varnish as both are the same (imo yatch varnish wins thou)



Hey 
Thanks!

And I dont have two varnish - I have the Yacht Varnish (Satin) and the waterproof thing is the sealant (Silicone gel) for fixing the background into the vivarium. Sorry for the confusion! I'll update the info.


----------



## Feadern (Sep 15, 2010)

*Background diary*

Turns out I can't edit it... No edit button on the original post


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Feadern said:


> Hey
> Thanks!
> 
> And I dont have two varnish - I have the Yacht Varnish (Satin) and the waterproof thing is the sealant (Silicone gel) for fixing the background into the vivarium. Sorry for the confusion! I'll update the info.


that makes sense,

i normally use liquid nails. on the upside- it wont come off, but on the downside- if you want it off it'll be a beast to remove without it breaking


----------



## Feadern (Sep 15, 2010)

ch4dg said:


> that makes sense,
> 
> i normally use liquid nails. on the upside- it wont come off, but on the downside- if you want it off it'll be a beast to remove without it breaking



Yeah I bought some No-Nails liquid and thought about if i wanted to remove it, thats why I went for the silicone. I figured if I wanted it out I can just get a blade and slice it out again. 

Is it do-able to remove the background without it breaking with No-nails because it would be nice to put a couple of patches on the back to give it more support if its safe


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Feadern said:


> Is it do-able to remove the background without it breaking with No-nails because it would be nice to put a couple of patches on the back to give it more support if its safe


a few patches for extra support would be fine.... i'm talking about covering the whole thing thats when it becomes a prob


----------



## Feadern (Sep 15, 2010)

*Background Diary*

*Day 2
*Okay so I started the project today by sculpting the rest of the background into rock style patterns. I then figured there is so much empty space so I decided on making another ledge to fit on it. 

This is the end product of the rocky formation -









..Then I made the small ledge - 










Once I was happy with the platforms and had carved out the background for the ledges to fit in them. I put cocktail sticks thought the ledges and into the background for support (sorry forgot a picture to show this, but i'm sure you can imagine!) 

This is what it looks like once the ledges are on - 










Then I used one watered down layer on it to get into all the little cracks and such and strengthen it -


----------



## Jasia (Feb 15, 2009)

Thats coming on really well. :2thumb:


----------



## Feadern (Sep 15, 2010)

Thank you! Ive become proud of it hehe, just hope the end result will look as good as I feel doing it!


----------



## Nike_T7 (Jun 14, 2010)

That's lovely. : victory:


----------



## Feadern (Sep 15, 2010)

Nike_T7 said:


> That's lovely. : victory:


Thank you 


Today I just grouted it again with a thicker layer, so I didnt think it would be worth doing an update yet


----------



## erosa713 (Apr 30, 2011)

its looking good so far : victory:


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

is that done using loosened grout? did you colour it or is it the coloured type?


----------



## Feadern (Sep 15, 2010)

Dee_Williams said:


> is that done using loosened grout? did you colour it or is it the coloured type?


Im not sure what you mean by loosened grout? And thats the colour of the grout yes. Floor grout, medium grey. Its been sprayed now though so will update tonight.


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

like watered down? so not so claggy. sorry. :blush:


----------



## kezzbag (Jan 16, 2011)

looks nice ....it sort of looks like a crocodile lol...wish i had the patiance :2thumb:


----------



## Feadern (Sep 15, 2010)

Dee_Williams said:


> like watered down? so not so claggy. sorry. :blush:


Ahh, The first layer was very watered down so it filled in all the gaps etc. The second was thicker, and the third thicker than that. Once grouted I went over it with sandpaper to make sure there are no sharp edges.

But yeah the third one was thick, almost like you were tiling with it  lol just for strength


----------



## Feadern (Sep 15, 2010)

*Background Diary*

*Day 3*
Okay so now the layers of grout are dry and it's nice and thick for strength. I went out and bought some stone effect spraypaint from The Range.

Spray -










Luckily it was a really nice day so managed to get it sprayed and dry very quickly!










Once it had dried and I was sure i covered it all, I put the leaves back in to see what it was going to look like (it's hard to tell the colour of the spray in picture - it looks amazing!)




















Next step is going to be dry brushing some green for moss effect and/or get some fake moss to put on before varnishing. Hopefully will get some this week!


----------



## erosa713 (Apr 30, 2011)

it looking great !! :2thumb: 
love the grass


----------



## Feadern (Sep 15, 2010)

Thank you very much 
I just wish I didnt have to wait to get it finished  Need some fake moss/paints lol


----------



## Feadern (Sep 15, 2010)

Day 4
Okay so I finally managed to get some 'fake grass' to use as moss for the background. This stuff is like chopped cotton so if you use it i'd recommend using it BEFORE you varnish so that the varnish can keep it locked in and safe from your reptile eating it! 
I applied the moss using watered down PVA and then using tweezers to apply the fake grass by 'dabbing' it on the glue so there wasnt as much excess.

These are the items I used:








(The cup is to mix the PVA!)

The 'Fake Grass' from a GamesWorkshop Store (Warhammer):









Added watered down glue:









Then added the moss effect:










I only took 2 pictures to show you the effect on a pillar and across the top, but I have done it a lot more where the leaves and platform are (see previous pics) but it would take a lot more picture show you each part. Sorry!

This is what it looked like;
Pillar -









Top edge -









I just want to say thank you to all the people leaving me nice messages too. I am becoming quite proud of the background as I thought I was gonna make a horrible mess of it and it just looking like a big grey bulky mess. So thank you!

I will update soon to let you know how the varnishing goes. I have 'Satin' Yacht varnish and I am worried it may cause too much of a 'shine' so may need to get some Matt Varnish :lol2:


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

that looks awesome


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

that is looking ace: victory:



Feadern said:


> use it i'd recommend using it BEFORE you varnish so that the varnish can keep it locked in and safe from your reptile eating it!


well done for planning that, as not alot of people think of this:no1:


----------



## george98 (Jun 26, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOO DONT USE SPRAY PAINT !!!!! 

i did on a bit of my fake rock background just like you are goin to and it burn through a little in quite a few places !!!! 

im not saying this will happen to you but it did to me and i did the same as your going todo so i think its something in the mixture which makes it be able to be sprayed through a can instead of the normal substance (in a tin applying with a paint brush)

so please just take a little bit of your material and try it first !

good luck


----------



## george98 (Jun 26, 2011)

oh looks like you already have and it didnt ruin it like it did to mine hahahaha 

ok never mind just ignore me lol


----------



## Adams Corns (Aug 5, 2010)

:mf_dribble: 
Really good for a first time  

i like the fake grass along the top aswell


----------



## Feadern (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks for the responses!

I agree Ch4dg, like you said not many think of it  thats why I wanted to point it out, I may actually bold it just to be 100% in case that someone thinks of using the idea.


The spraypaint does melt the styrofoam! You are right... But I used Grey Floor Grout before spraying it - and it doesnt melt the grout luckily so it was fine. Thank you though for pointing it out as others may read it and be informed. Always a positive!

I forgot to mention too that I will dry brush some green paint on too in places to add a slight moss effect that is just starting to grow through (sort of). Can anyone recommend a good colour? (I used to paint ALOT... how embarrassing I couldnt even guess what colour to use lol)


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Feadern said:


> The spraypaint does melt the styrofoam! Your right
> 
> I forgot to mention too that I will dry brush some green paint on too in places to add a slight moss effect that is just starting to grow through (sort of). Can anyone recommend a good colour?


sometimes the spraypaint makes the poly into nice rock-like shapes, but i found that out the hard way, also if you try and dry it with a hair dryer it makes the corrosion 10 times worst:devil:

as for paint just buy a mid tone dark green (goblin green i use from G.W.S)and some yellow (again i use...sunburst yellow), that way you can place the green on,
then add green mixed with yellow ,
then highlight with just yellow

turn into something like this...





















this was using the pva and sand tech...



















hope that helps: victory:


----------



## Feadern (Sep 15, 2010)

That is outstanding! 
I really wish before I moved out my mum had not thrown all my GWS paints out... Could of done that idea.

Any idea what the Goblin Green dry brushes like?



ch4dg said:


> sometimes the spraypaint makes the poly into nice rock-like shapes, but i found that out the hard way, also if you try and dry it with a hair dryer it makes the corrosion 10 times worst:devil:
> 
> as for paint just buy a mid tone dark green (goblin green i use from G.W.S)and some yellow (again i use...sunburst yellow), that way you can place the green on,
> then add green mixed with yellow ,
> ...


----------



## GeeUK (May 2, 2011)

Nice.

Love the fake moss, great idea.


----------



## Feadern (Sep 15, 2010)

Hey, sorry it's been so long to update the final product but it's taken a long time to 'air out' 

Here is the vivarium all set up now  Just waiting to make sure the smell/fumes have completely gone with the heat lamp on before we put the beardie in his new home :2thumb:

Overview:









'Jungle' Side:









'Desert' Side:









Really want something for the left wall of the viv between the ivy dropping down - so if Ch4dg is reading, check your messages please! :notworthy:

Hope you all like the setup, it's taken plenty of time but I am really happy with it!


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

this looks great!!!


----------



## Feadern (Sep 15, 2010)

Thank you! :2thumb:


----------



## Feadern (Sep 15, 2010)

Here is the proud little guy in his new vivarium! 
He was incredibly curious and cautious with his new surroundings lol, it was quite funny seeing him wander around exploring and climbing on everything bless him 

Here the little guy is! :2thumb:



















New chill out spot -









Basking spot #1 -









Basking Spot #2 -









I think the second basking spot must be a really nice place to lay as he's always heading back to that spot and laying flat. Maybe it's because it warms up nicely and keeps the heat? 

Hope you've enjoyed my thread and thank you for viewing!


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Feadern said:


> That is outstanding!
> 
> Any idea what the Goblin Green dry brushes like?



cheers
and it ok on its own but add some yellow and its ace


Feadern said:


> Really want something for the left wall of the viv between the ivy dropping down - so if Ch4dg is reading, check your messages please! :notworthy:!


done: victory:


looks awesome btw


----------



## Feadern (Sep 15, 2010)

Thank you! 

I'm not sure if anyone has done it before but if there has can anyone tell me what it's like maybe getting one of the plastic 'background pictures' you can get for fish tanks and such, and maybe cutting it to create a further background scene and/or sky scene above the background?

Thanks in advance for anyone who can advise! :2thumb:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Feadern said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I'm not sure if anyone has done it before but if there has can anyone tell me what it's like maybe getting one of the plastic 'background pictures' you can get for fish tanks and such, and maybe cutting it to create a further background scene and/or sky scene above the background?
> 
> Thanks in advance for anyone who can advise! :2thumb:


i do it....
looks fine
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat-pictures/571738-veiled-yeman-chameleon-viv-fake.html


----------



## KWIBEZEE (Mar 15, 2010)

*backgrounds and beards*

Just to say I like a few of your ideas here. I would have used Kingspan instead of the other foams - it is some what tougher. Maybe a little expensive but to be honest all mine came from house projects that other people had thrown away etc. Think you may be able to purchase halfboards for around £12. etc. You coated yours in grout - the proper way. The pebble stone spay paint I also use and can not give enough praise to it - especially if you know how to blend and highlight a few of the product range. The background I created is a karstic ( limestone outcrop) so mainly whiteish. The product doesn't realy show up too well in photos but it does actually look great. Flecks and spots etc to represent 'inclusions' may add detail if you are trying to aim for a particular chemical composition of a rock type etc... I also used matt clear sealer which Rust-Oleum also makes intended for this range. It whiffs but it seals in the spray paint. I am wondering weather to varnish ontop of this further though (?). All the products used should be left to cure rendering them inert or harmless. It is a different kettle of fish when it is used in aquatic set-ups - PDF's, etc

The chunky lizard looks content. : victory:


----------



## Feadern (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks for the comments Kwibezee 

I too cant praise the paint enough, like you said - you cant really tell the 'style' from pictures but in person it looks absolutely outstanding!

I would recommend anyone who is making anything like this to at least buy some to try out on a test piece. You won't be disappointed : victory:


----------



## yorkie7480 (Aug 5, 2011)

*varnish*

Firstly that looks like a great job, I am midway into my project at the mo and was curious as to how you got on with the varnish, did it add much shine to the effect?

I have opted for the platikote paint too but havn't reached that stage yet am still grouting, I will post a thread when complete but maybe some time yet lol


----------



## Feadern (Sep 15, 2010)

Thank you 

I cant wait to see your project too! You will have to drop a post here sayin when you have the post up and going. 
The varnish i originally had was shiney, too shiney really so i bought some matt clear floor varnish. Worked fine! I will get a picture of the exact one and upload it soon  matt varnish is without doubt the best. Once on it doesnt have much of a shine and the tiny bit it does it actually is nice! Its made it look very much like limestone (i wish pictures could show better!) 




yorkie7480 said:


> Firstly that looks like a great job, I am midway into my project at the mo and was curious as to how you got on with the varnish, did it add much shine to the effect?
> 
> I have opted for the platikote paint too but havn't reached that stage yet am still grouting, I will post a thread when complete but maybe some time yet lol


----------



## Bonjour (Aug 11, 2011)

It looks awesome


----------



## NewtyBoy (Jun 4, 2011)

KWIBEZEE said:


> Just to say I like a few of your ideas here. I would have used Kingspan instead of the other foams - it is some what tougher. Maybe a little expensive but to be honest all mine came from house projects that other people had thrown away etc. Think you may be able to purchase halfboards for around £12. etc. You coated yours in grout - the proper way. The pebble stone spay paint I also use and can not give enough praise to it - especially if you know how to blend and highlight a few of the product range. The background I created is a karstic ( limestone outcrop) so mainly whiteish. The product doesn't realy show up too well in photos but it does actually look great. Flecks and spots etc to represent 'inclusions' may add detail if you are trying to aim for a particular chemical composition of a rock type etc... I also used matt clear sealer which Rust-Oleum also makes intended for this range. It whiffs but it seals in the spray paint. I am wondering weather to varnish ontop of this further though (?). All the products used should be left to cure rendering them inert or harmless. It is a different kettle of fish when it is used in aquatic set-ups - PDF's, etc
> 
> The chunky lizard looks content. : victory:


Thanks for all the tips and brand names, saves me asking loads of questions on the forum now 

To OP, looking good, love the little touch of putting moss on the background


----------



## KWIBEZEE (Mar 15, 2010)

Appologies - This dude has used PLASTI-KOTE project paint and I used RUST-OLEUM spray paint. Both are aerosol spray paints and about as expensive as one another. Both do a stone effect textured spray paint in various tones - eg bleached bebble, granite, etc.

At the moment I have just completed the wood framed glass front on my build. This slides between runnels. It is 1300mm x 550mm!!

I am looking into another spray coating product. It is fire resistant, water based acrylic, very low VOC's and is sprayable. I found it today on a surf and have emailed the Co. so just waiting for a reply. If and when I check it I will let you guys know aswell as posting a completed thread on my build.

I have used boiled and dried fresh collected lichens too that look ace and are free! ( a helpful tip). : victory:


----------



## KWIBEZEE (Mar 15, 2010)

Okay - just tagging on to the thread : victory:
this is a recent build using expandable foam, kingspan,Gorilla Glue, marine silicone, auto spray paints, model sprays and sealers, varnish, epoxy resin, wood glue etc


----------



## Feadern (Sep 15, 2010)

KWIBEZEE said:


> Okay - just tagging on to the thread : victory:
> this is a recent build using expandable foam, kingspan,Gorilla Glue, marine silicone, auto spray paints, model sprays and sealers, varnish, epoxy resin, wood glue etc
> 
> image
> ...



That looks outstanding with the blue light on : victory:


----------



## KWIBEZEE (Mar 15, 2010)

*and another blue light - in the hide*

And one with the hide LED light on during the day - bottom right hand corner - there is a peep hole up against the front of the glass - so you can see into the hide.


----------



## Feadern (Sep 15, 2010)

I must say, that setup looks incredible :2thumb:


----------



## fluffyreptiles (Aug 14, 2010)

Wow, both vivs look absolutely amazing! :notworthy:


Just wondering where you got the 2 big pebbles from like in basking spot #1?


----------



## Feadern (Sep 15, 2010)

fluffyreptiles said:


> Wow, both vivs look absolutely amazing! :notworthy:
> 
> 
> Just wondering where you got the 2 big pebbles from like in basking spot #1?


Thank you :2thumb:

I'm unsure where the pebbles are from originally, the local pet shop I go to are brilliant and the people who own it, also have loads of reptiles. I went in one day and they had said they kept 3 rocks at the side for me, them been 2 of them so I was really happy really : victory:

I can imagine you could get them as rockery or display rocks at garden centers maybe?

Hope that helps!


----------



## fluffyreptiles (Aug 14, 2010)

Feadern said:


> Thank you :2thumb:
> 
> I'm unsure where the pebbles are from originally, the local pet shop I go to are brilliant and the people who own it, also have loads of reptiles. I went in one day and they had said they kept 3 rocks at the side for me, them been 2 of them so I was really happy really : victory:
> 
> ...


Yeah I thought they might have some nice ones there, will go and try to hunt some nice ones down tomorrow. Thanks! 

I wish there was a pet shop like that near me. :devil:


----------



## Feadern (Sep 15, 2010)

hehe good luck finding them!

What i've done with my two is i've silicone them together with a lot of it for the strength so I know it wouldnt move.. Then another thin layer on the top of the silicone holding them together and threw sand on the wet layer to hide it 

Worked out pretty nice


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

looks very well!! :2thumb:


----------



## Lutra Garouille (Sep 22, 2011)

Amazing backgrounds :notworthy:

And some great ideas for my project when i get some time to try it out! 

Superb thread! :2thumb:


----------



## Feadern (Sep 15, 2010)

Lutra Garouille said:


> Amazing backgrounds :notworthy:
> 
> And some great ideas for my project when i get some time to try it out!
> 
> Superb thread! :2thumb:


You'll have to create a thread too and let us know how your project gets on too : victory:


----------



## Lutra Garouille (Sep 22, 2011)

Feadern said:


> You'll have to create a thread too and let us know how your project gets on too : victory:


He he - might be a while but i have been utterly inspired by you and the others on here and i will make sure i start a thread! Although i might wait until its good enough to show off :blush:


----------



## Feadern (Sep 15, 2010)

Hehe please send me a message when you decide to and keep me updated! Would love to see your creation


----------



## Feadern (Sep 15, 2010)

Also for anyone who was wondering about the 'Tree' type of thing I built. I just did a 'how to' sort of post for someone and figured I would put it here too.



> To give you some form of inspiration I thought I would post what I did with some branches, Ivy and Java wood (will send links to each piece)
> 
> Pic 1: http://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u...dern/tree3.jpg
> 
> ...


----------



## samw3011 (Sep 16, 2011)

What did you use to stick the polystyrene together or to the wall of the viv, Im doing my own fake rock wall project like you told me to do, but im using no nails, and its burning straight through the poly!! :gasp::devil:


----------



## Feadern (Sep 15, 2010)

samw3011 said:


> What did you use to stick the polystyrene together or to the wall of the viv, Im doing my own fake rock wall project like you told me to do, but im using no nails, and its burning straight through the poly!! :gasp::devil:


Ah I see!

I used Styrofoam which is more expensive, harder material. With Poly you'll have to make sure you grout everywhere, as if you dont the no nails *will *burn it as you've noticed.

Another option which I ended up using after my no nails decided to block up so I couldnt get it out of the tube, was to use the new No Nails strips.

These are the ones: No More Nails Strip Permanent Red 781740, Pack Size: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics

If you need any advice or anything just ask 
I'll try my best


----------



## samw3011 (Sep 16, 2011)

Right thanks alot mate, ill just get grouting it before i use it haha, thought i should grout it before i use it but i didnt :devil: haha


----------



## Feadern (Sep 15, 2010)

Haha oh well, as long as it didnt ruin it - theres no loss


----------



## samw3011 (Sep 16, 2011)

Finally done my first time build mate!! Check it out 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/768136-my-first-ever-fake-rock.html#post9127857


----------

